# QX9650 temperature issue



## warhammer (May 7, 2008)

Hi having  temperature issue with  QX9650 I noticed that 2 of my cores run hot 0,1 54C and 2,3 33C at ideal CPU temp 35C. Refer to screen shot idle and load.

Have also tried lower volts still temps are high as you can see it hits the 65C.

Have also checked the plumbing in and out are working fine water block is sitting properly even removed it and there was a nice even spread of grease (AS).


System specs are
CPU QX9650 at 3.6GHz 450x8 1.28V
BX80569QX9650 SLAN3 L740B305 pack date 03/06/08

XFX790i P04 bios
Corsair ram DDR3 1600 at 1.8V
Water cooled D-Tek FuZion water block  240 dual fan radiator Laing D5 pump.

Have emailed and there response is.



> Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Customer Support.
> 
> I understand that you are concerned about the operating temperature of the Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Extreme processor QX9650.
> 
> ...



So if i was air cooled it would be 10 to 15 C hotter!>

I have responded back and awaiting a reply from INTEL.

[QUOTEHello Adolfo S,

Thanks for the info the problem is those 2 cores have hit 65C+ under 100% load subject to room temp and case. Today I stressed tested the CPU Core temps were 62C, 63C, 50C and 48C room temperature of 20C case temp of 22C. So that means 2 core are going to be 70C+ on a hot day room temperature of 24 or 25C. My old Q6600 on the same motherboard ran cooler 38C to 44C under load it concerns me that I paid a premium price for a CPU that I feel is of poor quality what happens when I use a multiplier of 10 or 11 it will run hotter?.

I will also point out my system is water cooled, if I was to place the air cooled heat sink on the CPU temps would be higher and would exceed the max temp of 64.5C.

Regards][/QUOTE]

lets see what intel has to say.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 8, 2008)

Snap!

I have the same thing. I use a Zalman 9700 to cool my CPU on a 780i EVGA motherboard.

My idle are around 56/56/42/35, on load its about 66/66/42/56. At stock.

If i over clock, i can reach the 70 mark on the first 2 cores. Intel have said the same thing to me, and i have had my heatsink tested. I'm thinking off dropping my CPU in another machine somewhere and see if it runs warm in that too. If it does it might be a faulty processor.

Let me know what happens with your CPU.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2008)

Wow, that seems hot at idle.
My QX6700 idles at ..
0 - 36
1 - 37
2 - 33
4 - 35

Air cooled with cooler in specs.
(That's with the BIOS throttling it back to 1.6GHz at idle)
I still haven't had a chance to put in my QX9650.


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 8, 2008)

The QX9650 is 45nm so should run cooler. I can only guess there is a possible fault, as there are a few but not a great number of posts all experiencing the same things. i am tempted to get a thermaltake 120 extreme, the really big cpu cooler with a 120mm fan to see if it will lower them any more.

But for the most part, people don't run any fancy coolers, or even the same as me yet there temps are upto 20c lower!


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

have you tested using coretemp?
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

I found that switching on PECI in the bios gave me a more accurate reading aswell as it got the reading off the internal sensors in the chip and not off the socket.

My Q6600 has temp differences between 0,1 & 2,3 but only by around 5-10 degrees


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 8, 2008)

Ive tried Coretemp and CPUID Hardware Monitor, they both give the same results.

Real Temp gives the same temps but excatly 10c lower. So even my stuck temp sensor is at 32 not 42. 


Edit

Ive been told Real Temp is correct, so it really is 10c lower.


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

also, worth noting is that you are running it at 3.6ghz.... thats gonna make it warm 
Im running my Q6600 @3ghz at the moment and im sitting at 42c, 39c, 34c, 34c idle
(Its 23c ambient temp in my computer room at the moment)


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 8, 2008)

True but the temps are the same at 3Ghz


----------



## hat (May 8, 2008)

45nm processors have a faulty core temp sensor btw...


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 8, 2008)

That's true, its common issue on the C0 stepping of the QX9650 so i was told my one of my friends that works there. Should be corrected in the C1 revision of the CPU. Luckily i just got the one stuck.


----------



## fursale (May 23, 2008)

*QX9650 Cooling*

Hi,I am running a qx9650 at 3.9 ghz which idles at around 33c and maxes out at around 60c with cpu burn-in v1.01 running in 4 windows.

It is cooled by an air cooler.

Here are my system specs.

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650

ASUS P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP AiLifestyle Series - Motherboard - ATX - iP35 - LGA775 Socket - UDMA133, Serial ATA-300 (RAID), eSATA - 2 x Gigabit Ethernet


Antec TP3-650 ATX 12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails


2 Corsair 2GB PC8500 1066Mhz 240-Pin DDR2 RAM (Twin2X2048-8500C5D)

Corsair Dominator Airflow Fan (CMXAF1)


eVGA e-GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3 Superclocked Edition PCI-Express Graphics Card (512-P3-N802-AR)

4) Western Digital Raptor WD740ADFDRTL 74GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 1.5Gb/s Raid 0

Hitachi 320GB 0A35411 SATA2 U300 7200rpm 16MB RoHS Hard Drive

LITE ON 20X DVD+/-RW IDE Drive Burner LH-20A1P-33

TOS HDDR200E02X Toshiba HDDR200E02X 200GB Portable External Hard Drive

CASE XCLIO|WTBK BK RT

MICROSOFT WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREMIUM 64-bit FULL w/SP1

Thermalright Ultra 120    ULTRA-120-EXT        
eXtreme CPU Cooler for
AMD AM2, Intel LGA775


Check out this system on ebay 190224021946

It is where I got the idea to build my system from and the cooler with 1 attached fan really does work.

Check out the air cooler vs water at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=968&num=6


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 23, 2008)

Do you have the Intel Thermal Control on in the bios, the one which reduces voltages, core speed, multiplier etc when the CPU is not in use.?


----------



## warhammer (May 23, 2008)

Intel is replacing it.

I tried the lowering voltage stock setting removed CPU and tried it in an X38 motherboard with Intel heatsink same two cores at idle temp was 61C (core 0,1) and load hit 80C and I stopped the stress test


----------



## warlord2000ad (May 23, 2008)

So yoru temps increased from 53 idle to 61idle, after trying stuff :S


----------

